# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  AOC представляет новый сайт компании

## Labs

AOC – один из ведущих мировых брендов компьютерных мониторов для бизнеса, дома и досуга. В начале декабря компания запустила новый веб-сайт, который более быстро и комфортно знакомит пользователей с продукцией компании и подводит их к выбору идеального монитора.

Компания AOC выбрала интуитивно понятную конфигурацию для своего нового, более яркого, быстрого, привлекательного и удобного для пользователей сайта. Важная информация о продукции, актуальные новости, а также сервисное обслуживание и техническая поддержка доступны с помощью всего одного клика.

Новый сайт AOC: www.aoc-europe.com

Кроме того, существует удобная функция поиска. С помощью этого инструмента пользователи могут фильтровать списки и выбирать мониторы, отвечающие конкретным требованиям, будь то размер, цвет, соотношение сторон монитора, технологии. Пользователь имеет возможность отметить необходимые характеристики галочкой или используя слайдер.

Инструмент «Найти» на сайте AOC

Инструмент «поиск» особенно удобен. При выборе области применения (“Entertainment”, “Creative”, “Office” or “Mobile”) происходит предварительный отбор мониторов в выбранной категории. Те, кто определился с идеальным для себя монитором, могут посмотреть, где находится ближайший авторизованный дистрибьютор. На случай, если потребуется дополнительная информация, на сайте представлены контактные данные торговых представителей AOC.

В разделе «новости», пользователи найдут информацию о многочисленных наградах продукции AOC от специализированных журналистов и блоггеров. Только в Европе за год компании присуждается несколько сотен наград.

«Наш новый сайт разработан, чтобы быть понятным и удобным. Именно на понятии удобство выстроена концепция сайта, - говорит Томас Шаде, вице-президент региона EMEA. - Присутствие в Интернете в новом формате поможет частным и корпоративным клиентам быстро и без проблем выбрать дисплей».

----------

